# New Kids Ntro - Eindrücke und Erfahrungen



## Westfale_09 (7. Januar 2012)

*New Kids Ntro - Eindrücke und Erfahrungen*

Hallo Community,

wie fandet ihr den Film New Kids Nitro? 

Mich interessieren mal eure Meinungen


----------



## Rurdo (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: New Kids Ntro - Eindrücke und Erfahrungen*

Echt geil!!! Sehenswert


----------



## taks (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: New Kids Ntro - Eindrücke und Erfahrungen*

Ist halt purer Thrash, aber recht unterhaltsam.

Dieses Jahr sollte New Kids 2 rauskommen, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: New Kids Ntro - Eindrücke und Erfahrungen*



taks schrieb:


> Ist halt purer Thrash, aber recht unterhaltsam.
> 
> Dieses Jahr sollte New Kids 2 rauskommen, bin mal gespannt.


 
News Kinds Nitro _*ist *_der zweite Teil.   Der erste heißt New Kids Turbo.


----------



## taks (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: New Kids Ntro - Eindrücke und Erfahrungen*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> News Kinds Nitro _*ist *_der zweite Teil.   Der erste heißt New Kids Turbo.


 

Oh, mein Fehler ^^

Dann muss ich Grad mal schauen wo man den herbekommt


----------



## Crenshaw (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: New Kids Ntro - Eindrücke und Erfahrungen*

Ausm Kino 
Illegal ist doof


----------



## taks (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: New Kids Ntro - Eindrücke und Erfahrungen*



Crenshaw schrieb:


> Ausm Kino
> Illegal ist doof


 
Hatte auch an DVD gedacht  
Aber ich geh in dem Fall heute Abend mal ins Kino ^^


----------



## Crenshaw (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: New Kids Ntro - Eindrücke und Erfahrungen*

Viel Spaß 
Ich wahrscheinlich nächste Woche.. Beste Ablenkung von der Klausurphase


----------



## Westfale_09 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: New Kids Ntro - Eindrücke und Erfahrungen*

Ohja das aufjedenfall xD


----------



## ToPPi (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: New Kids Ntro - Eindrücke und Erfahrungen*



Crenshaw schrieb:


> Illegal ist doof


 
Vor allem muss man masochistisch veranlagt sein, wenn man sich das von nem Kinomitschnitt reinziehen will.

Frauenquote im Kino ist dann bestimmt bei 0^^


----------



## nipponium (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: New Kids Ntro - Eindrücke und Erfahrungen*

Das war der geilste Film meines Lebens - Die Atmosphäre war so herrlich, alle haben die Serie zitiert und Bierdosen geschüttelt und anschließend geöffnet 

Einige Jokes waren so richtig niveaulos und tief, aber so ist New Kids nun mal und genau das wollen wir kranken Schweine doch^^

Gefällt mir *vrooooom*


----------



## stylezwieback (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: New Kids Ntro - Eindrücke und Erfahrungen*

ich war mit einer frau... größter fehler ever 

ansonsten: die erste hälfte war ok - die zweite war semi ...


----------

